# Don't know if I'd exactly call this social anxiety related...



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

But I did attend an appointment this Monday morning that I was extremely tempted to back out of because of having previously felt very uncomfortable around the woman I had to see at a previous time the week before I met her - which led to fairly severe feelings of anxiety on my part at the idea of seeing her again. However, after doing some thought challenging, I decided to act against my feelings and go through with the appointment anyway - as a kind of experiment just to see what happened. I was pretty convinced that the appointment would go badly - but it actually went much better than I thought. There were still a couple of little things I wasn't happy about, but I feel that experience has definitely helped me to realise (on a gut level) that for the majority of the time anxious predictions really do tend to be much more negative than their actual related outcome. Next time such a situation comes up, I know I'll definitely have a little more confidence in my ability to cope with it than I did before - and as a result will be more likely to face up to it, rather than letting my anxiety get the better of me and running away from it. 

This experience has given me alot of extra hope that one day I can beat my SAD. Even though it'll continue to take me a fair bit of working on in the meantime!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

That's really great I bet it was a huge relief. The anxiety of anticipation is *horrible!*


> Next time such a situation comes up, I know I'll definitely have a little more confidence in my ability to cope with it than I did before - and as a result will be more likely to face up to it, rather than letting my anxiety get the better of me and running away from it.


 I think that's a really powerful step.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Delicate said:


> That's really great I bet it was a huge relief. The anxiety of anticipation is *horrible!*
> I think that's a really powerful step.
> Good luck with everything.


Thanks Delicate. It sure was a big relief! It's good to hear from somebody who understands exactly what that's like.

I really appreciate your kind words. Thanks again.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done!


----------

